# Purge Mods



## Rob Fisher (25/4/22)

Thank you @Mauritz55 for my awesome gift! All White 21700 Purge Tube Mod with matching Carnage RDA! So beautiful!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Stranger (25/4/22)

Excuse my French

c'est une merde vraiment décente là

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Mauritz55 (25/4/22)

Stranger said:


> Excuse my French
> 
> c'est une merde vraiment décente là


Indeed

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Mauritz55 (25/4/22)

Purge is coming back with vengeance

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Mzr (25/4/22)

Great looking setup @Rob Fisher I would love a white X RDA 25mm

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mauritz55 (25/4/22)

Mzr said:


> Great looking setup @Rob Fisher I would love a white X RDA 25mm


Then you just have to contact me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/5/22)

Another White Purge Mod joins the family! Purge Squonker with 25mm Purge X RDA! Magnificent!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## TJ MULDER (31/5/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Another White Purge Mod joins the family! Purge Squonker with 25mm Purge X RDA! Magnificent!
> View attachment 256809
> View attachment 256810
> View attachment 256811
> ...


Uncle Rob, how is she doing. What a beauty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Mauritz55 (31/5/22)

PC Coils!!Noggals Fisher coils Enjoy Uncle Rob!!!a 1 of 1 Purge Squonk and a 1 of 1 Purge X!
Bazinganess

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/5/22)

TJ MULDER said:


> Uncle Rob, how is she doing. What a beauty.



The squonking is an absolute pleasure! No over squonking with this one! One good press and the wicks are saturated, and no excess juice. Great flavour! And they added a hand-engraved extra door as well!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Mzr (31/5/22)

Wow that is a beautiful setup enjoy uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/5/22)

Purge Tube and Squonker with a Mathew Hagermann engraved door!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## KZOR (31/5/22)

Those are two lovely setups. Enjoy them like they were meant to be.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (10/6/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor (19/6/22)



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## vicTor (12/7/22)

As a Proud Purge Mod owner and organizer of VapeX 2022 - 31 July 2022, we are inviting all Purge Mod owners in and around Johannesburg to bring along your Purge gear and "Show off" your beauties on the day !

Here is some info on the event:

- plus/minus 18 vendors under one roof !
- Sponsored free wifi.
- Restaurant.
- Additional food trucks will be present (incl Halaal).
- DJ / music.
- Secure parking.
- Visitors will purchase tickets for the event at the door - R50.00 per person.

Strictly No under 18's !

We hope to see you there !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (2/8/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Stranger (2/8/22)

Please can any one donate a kidney to me. I really need one...(to sell so I can get me a Purge) 

Items on display at VapeX were stunning.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## blujeenz (2/8/22)

Stranger said:


> Please can any one donate a kidney to me. I really need one...(to sell so I can get me a Purge)
> 
> Items on display at VapeX were stunning.


You're welcome to the kidneys from my steak&kidney pie... I can doggie bag them for you if you'd like.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (3/8/22)

...there is thunder in my heart

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Mauritz55 (10/8/22)

Stranger said:


> Please can any one donate a kidney to me. I really need one...(to sell so I can get me a Purge)
> 
> Items on display at VapeX were stunning.


Pm Me Brother……I’ll do a special deal for you!!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (13/8/22)



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## vicTor (21/8/22)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Mauritz55 (21/8/22)

That is a Gem!!only a few made and will never be done again!!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

